#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  20 апреля начинает прием врач тибетской медицины Доктор Джамьянг в Москве

## babochka

20 апреля в Центре Тибетской Медицины и йоги Menla на Знаменке начинает консультативный прием главный врач Кайласского института медицины и астрологии Доктор Джамьянг.

Запланированный на три месяца прием Доктора Джамьянга в Москве - редкая удача для России. Доктор Джамьянг ранее консультировал иностранцев только в Непале, но за врачебные заслуги перед правительством Индии получил разрешение не только на выезд, но и на открытие практики за пределами страны.

Тибетская медицина очень тесно связана с буддийской традицией, поэтому обучение и практика врачевания для Доктора Джамьянга логично продолжили пятнадцатилетний цикл посвящения буддийской философии. В течение последних десяти лет доктор работал в нескольких крупных центрах тибетской медицины в Индии, а с 2010 года он занимает должность главного врача в Кайласском Институте Медицины и Астрологии в Катманду (Kailash Medical & Astro Institute, Kathmandu, Nepal, http://www.men-tsee-khang.org/ ).

Благодаря растущему интересу к тибетской медицине во всем мире, лучшие специалисты Кайласского института регулярно совершают туры в различные страны. Они уже побывали в Англии, Норвегии, Казахстане, и вот, к радости многочисленных почитателей этой древнейшей науки, очередь дошла до России.

Врачи Центра Тибетской Медицины и йоги Menla, за 7 лет успешной практики оказавшие неоценимую помощь немалому количеству пациентов, неоднократно посещали мастер-классы Доктора Джамьянга в Непале. Поэтому ответный визит доктора в Центр Menla стал долгожданным продолжением успешного сотрудничества.

Запись на прием: тел. +7 (916) 944 9918
Андрес Центра: ул. Знаменка, дом 15.
Web: www.menla.ru

По вопросам организации интервью и за получением дополнительной информации: Светлана Терешкина, teryoshkina@gmail.com

О Докторе Джамьянге

Доктор Джамьянг родился в Катманду, в Непале. В течение 15 лет изучал буддийскую философию в Институте Карма Шри Наланда в Майсоре, в Индии. В 1997 году прошел конкурс на поступление в Институт Тибетской Медицины и Астрологии (Дхарамсала), где следующие пять лет изучал тибетскую медицину, с отличием закончив курс в 2002 году. Затем в течение года Доктор Джаманг проходил практику в клинике Мен-Тзи-Кан в Бангалоре, параллельно изучая китайскую систему акупунктуры в Буддийском Университете Сера Дже Махаяна в Индии. С 2003 года работал врачом тибетской медицины в Тибетском Центре Медицины и Астрологии в Джайагоне (Индия). За четыре года работы Доктор Джамьянг был награжден Золотой медалью "Индийского комитета по альтернативной медицине" на 18 Международной конференции. В 2010 году Доктор Джамьянг был переведен в Кайласский Институт Медицины и Астрологии в Катманду, в Непале, где сейчас занимает должность главного врача.

О Центре Тибетской Медицины и йоги Menla

Центр Тибетской Медицины и йоги Menla был основан в 2004 году и способствует популяризации древнейшей науки – медицины Тибета.
Сегодня в Центре работает команда врачей, которые получали свое образование в лучших институтах Тибета, и обладают многолетним практическим опытом лечения. Кроме того, квалификация персонала постоянно повышается, благодаря постоянному обучению у представителей различных тибетских школ.
Доктор Центра Menla Татьяна Чумитова, которая является ведущим специалистом Центра Тибетской Медицины и йоги Menla, в марте 1998 года поступила в Институт Тибетской Медицины и Астрологии под патронажем Его Святейшества Далай- Ламы XIV, Дхарамсала, Индия. Закончила и прошла практику в одном из филиалов клиники в Маклеод Ганч в Дхарамсале в марте 2004 года, и с тех пор практикует в Центре Тибетской Медицины и йоги Menla.

----------


## babochka

Также планируется курс лекций, буду сообщать дополнительно.

----------

